# Intel Poser



## Marauder06 (May 4, 2013)

As an organization, you know you're moving up in the world when people fraudulently try to represent themselves as members.







Beard, beret on indoors, Fort Huachuca installation "combat patch."  Looks legit!


----------



## RackMaster (May 4, 2013)

If he got a beret that fit his fat head, maybe he'd pull it off.  lol


----------



## Crusader74 (May 4, 2013)

Seems legit...


----------



## DA SWO (May 4, 2013)

Where did you find that one?


----------



## pardus (May 4, 2013)

Posers are getting desperate now!


----------



## AWP (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Ronnoc (May 4, 2013)

It almost looks like he is wearing "Cadet world" 2LT rank, that would be the day.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 4, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Where did you find that one?


 
From a "busted poser" website.  I should have posted a link, not sure I could find the site again.



SmithCO said:


> It almost looks like he is wearing "Cadet world" 2LT rank, that would be the day.


 
It does look like that in this picture, but I think it's SPC rank.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 4, 2013)

Glad to see other MOS's having posers, was tired of it just being SF or SEALs   Heh....nice combat patch.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 4, 2013)

Nice to see that he's learning guitar, at least.  "Hey baby, did I tell you that I'm a super-duper Intel-analyzin' ultra-spy?  I peer into the looking glass of the world's secrets every single day.  I gaze into the abyss of the most unfathomable terrors that humanity has to offer and I do.  Not.  Blink.

And I play guitar!  Wanna hear some Nickelback?"


----------



## Marauder06 (May 4, 2013)

I have been thinking about this, and I supposed it is technically possible to have been awarded a Fort Huachuca garrison combat patch.   I don't think this guy did, but I think it may be possible.


----------



## Dame (May 4, 2013)

So that guy goes by Brian Dawson on his cam but his name tape says Turner.



Marauder06 said:


> I have been thinking about this, and I supposed it is technically possible to have been awarded a Fort Huachuca garrison combat patch. I don't think this guy did, but I think it may be possible.


 
Someone on This ain't Hell blog came up with a possibility.



> Hondo Says:
> March 26th, 2013 at 8:19 am
> Jonn: I suppose it’s theoretically possible if someone was sent in-theater on some form of special observation/fact-finding/doctrinal research mission. But yeah – those kinda things are pretty rare. And they probably won’t send too many E4s, either.
> While deployed, I did see one guy sporting the USMA patch (!) as his unit of assignment; he was there because of such an assignment (yeah, I asked him about it). As I recall, he had another combat patch and wore that on his right shoulder instead.



http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=34753


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 5, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> From a "busted poser" website. I should have posted a link, not sure I could find the site again.


The photo's URL says "fakewarriors.org". Here's the page.



Kraut783 said:


> Glad to see other MOS's having posers, was tired of it just being SF or SEALs  Heh....nice combat patch.


I came across a meme last night that says the same thing as you are saying. Wished I'd saved it. LOL!


----------



## SpitfireV (May 5, 2013)

The teddy does his peer reviews I'm told.


----------



## digrar (May 6, 2013)

We're chasing this bloke down at the moment.











Even our VC recipients are battling to get 10 medals and this bloke reckons he can get away with 30, along with every clasp going.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2013)

It takes a special kind of poser to make North Korean generals jealous of the bling...


----------



## digrar (May 6, 2013)

Calling himself Major General, we're assuming it's because he was too thick to work out that Lieutenant General was the higher rank.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2013)

Silly boy, everybody knows that a major outranks a lieutenant ;)


----------



## Confederate Son (May 6, 2013)

I didnt realize they gave out actual medals at hot dog eating contests..


----------



## ebiaihi (May 6, 2013)

Dame said:


> So that guy goes by Brian Dawson on his cam but his name tape says Turner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He's to have a fake name on his uniform in case he's captured while doing a G-14 classified mission.


----------



## Atlas (May 7, 2013)

I feel really uncomfortable when people thank me for my service and I re-explain I haven't even attended basic yet.  Makes me feel like im taking credit for the work and sacrifices of those who deserve it.  These shitbags act like they deserve to be regarded as heros.


----------



## digrar (May 9, 2013)

Wheels are in motion.

http://www.anzmi.net/donohue/donohue.html


----------



## interrogat (May 29, 2013)

Dame said:


> http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=34753


 
I wonder if this guy is still active.


----------



## Teufel (May 29, 2013)

That guy must have been awarded a medal every time Mel Gibson said or did something rascist.


----------



## DA SWO (May 29, 2013)

I looked up chaturbate.com

ewww.


----------



## ebiaihi (May 30, 2013)

Teufel said:


> That guy must have been awarded a medal every time Mel Gibson said or did something rascist.


 

If that happened he'd be able to scrap them all and buy a continent.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 30, 2013)

These guys crack me up...........

That E-6 IN ASU's is looking at about $600 bones he just thru down and didn't even do a little home work for a back story to get him thru 3-4 questions deep......
Guaranteed he didn't get laid that night.....was it worth it.....NOPE...:whatever:
He's probably in, just wasn't satisfied with his normal life.

Chubby in ACU's...looks like a normal commo guy in a non-Tactical Unit, that plays online games and never showers..
Probably took 30 days of leave to grow out beard and that's his online girlfriend who doesn't look interested because he prob told her he looked like Hugh Jackman......but now he is putting on weight for a spethal mission.....

My work here is done.......


----------



## Swill (Jun 9, 2013)

You know what Markinson did for the first 17 of his 26 years in the Corps? Counter intelligence. Markinson's gone, there is no Markinson.


----------

